# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Cafe - Kem - Trà Sữa - Uống gì ở đâu? >  Cafe sách ngoại văn khiến teen mê mẩn - Cafe Hà Nội

## hangnt

*Không chỉ có tủ sách ngoại văn, kho truyện phong phú, Lollybooks còn tổ chức rất nhiều sự kiện bổ ích, lý thú dành cho giới trẻ và mang tính tương tác rất cao.*


Tôi biết Lollybooks từ khá lâu rồi, từ hồi còn tọa lạc trên con phố Tô Hiến Thành, phải công nhận Lollybooks có một cái duyên khá ấn tượng, cũng là café sách, một điều không còn mới lạ tại Hà Nội nhưng Lollybooks lại làm các bạn teen mê mẩn. Bỗng một ngày tôi đi qua con phố Tô Hiến Thành và không còn thấy quán café sách đâu nữa, chợt buồn vì một góc ngồi rất đẹp trên gác hai của một căn biệt thự Pháp biến mất.

Nhưng rồi vô tình được mời tham dự buổi ra mắt sách tại Lollybooks, tôi mới biết quán đã bị buộc chuyển sang một địa chỉ mới. Lollybooks ở Thái Hà khách quan mà nói không gian không tốt về mọi mặt để có thể thư giãn đọc sách. Quán gồm có 2 tầng, tầng 1 không gian thoáng và rất nhiều sách, không gian này dành để tổ chức những sự kiện như buổi ra mắt sách, tổ chức hội thảo, sinh hoạt của các nhóm, các câu lạc bộ… Theo cô chủ quán cho hay, Lollybooks có kho sách ngoại văn duy nhất tại Hà Nội, gồm những đầu sách tiếng Anh, Nhật và Pháp, mà chủ quán đã cất công mua từ nước ngoài về. Các nhóm câu lạc bộ ngoại ngữ hoặc bất cứ ai đến đây có thể mượn ngồi đọc trong lúc nhâm nhi ly café của mình.

Nói đến mảng sự kiện, cũng phải thừa nhận Lollybooks có những hoạt động khá thành công và thu hút giới trẻ tham gia, có tương tác cao. Lollybooks tập trung vào 3 mảng sự kiện cho 3 đối tượng khác nhau là các chương trình “Những ô cửa mở ra thế giới”, chương trình “Kết nối doanh nhân 3.0” và chương trình “Trải nghiệm và trưởng thành”. Không giống như hoạt động ở những nơi khác ào ào nói về chuyện kiếm tiền tỉ, Lollybooks cafe tập trung vào các giá trị nhân văn và phát triển con người, giúp các bạn trẻ tự tìm ra các giá trị của chính mình trên con đường lập nghiệp và kiếm tìm hạnh phúc. Lollybooks mong muốn các bạn trẻ cùng trải nghiệm một giá trị rất thực tế rằng đi từ lý thuyết và học tập đến thực hành là một con đường khá xa, chỉ có làm việc thật sự mới giúp bạn nhận được những giá trị mà bạn mong ước, thậm chí mang lại nhiều giá trị hơn bạn mong ước.










Tầng 2 Lollybooks có không gian rất teen, được chia ra làm 2 phòng, với kiểu bàn ghế ngồi bệt, không gian toát lên một màu vàng nhạt rất ấm cúng. Sách ở đây phần nhiều là truyện tranh dành cho các bạn teen. Mặc dù, thiết kế quán khá tinh tế và có gu thẩm mỹ rõ ràng nhưng vì không gian hơi bí nên cũng hạn chế nhiều mặt. Tuy nhiên, nếu bạn muốn nên đây làm việc thì cũng khá tốt, vì không gian yên tĩnh. Đồ uống tại Lollybooks phong phú và ngon, một nơi lý tưởng để vừa nhâm nhi đồ uống, vừa trải mình trong những quyển truyện thú vị, nhất là trong những ngày Hà Nội vào thu đẹp như thế này.






_Địa chỉ: Lollybooks số 18, ngõ 131 Thái Hà, Hà Nội_


>> *Xem bản đồ địa điểm Quán Cafe sách Lollybook*



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Hà Nội* - *cac quan cafe o Ha Noi*

----------


## nguyetnt

Mình thick đọc Hạt giống tâm hồn và Firts New

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Quán cafe này sáng tạo thật  :cuoi1: 
Không khí bên trong tuyệt quá

----------


## khoan_gieng

Vừa đọc sách vừa thức đồ uống  :cuoi1: 
thật là tuyệt vời

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Ko biết ở đó có những sách j nhỷ

----------


## Amp21

Kiểu trang trí và không gian đậm chất teen  :love struck:

----------


## rose

vừa nhâm nhi cafe vừa đọc tiểu thuyết đúng là tuyệt vời  :Smile:

----------


## littlegirl

nhiều sách quá ko pít có nhiều chuyện ngắn teen teen ko nhỉ?

----------

